# I Want a Nap!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got up at 5, it's now 7:30 and I'm exhausted. 

I hate the time change. The hour back messes me up even more than the taking of an hour.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I got up at 5, it's now 7:30 and I'm exhausted.
> 
> I hate the time change. The hour back messes me up even more than the taking of an hour.


Yes, maybe they will stop the time change like they keep threatening to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, maybe they will stop the time change like they keep threatening to.


That would be nice even though being retired means that clocks don't matter so much. For me morning is when the dogs decide it's morning; sometimes at 3 AM.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm retired too. But I'm here to tell you that as you get older this throws the body off something bad. And I suffer from insomnia, this doesn't help it a bit.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

I agree, this time change nonsense is not natural. Wouldn't bother me at all to go back to one time year round.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess we need to start pounding on those that can fix the problem.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess we need to start pounding on those that can fix the problem.


Oh, you better believe I'd like to "pound" on those that can fix the problem!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, maybe they will stop the time change like they keep threatening to.


They say it takes two weeks to adjust and that auto accidents increase.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And heart attacks and strokes and a drop in production on the job. 

But hey, there's nothing wrong with that now is there?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It would be such a simple thing to change too, you would think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like to know what their justification is for it now. Used to be it was for energy savings. I drove to work in the dark and drove home in the dark. So, that argument doesn't hold water.

There was one about kids waiting at bus stops in the dark. Where I lived the kids still waited in the dark for the bus.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I saw something on the news about it. They said the Germans came up with it during the time of Kaiser Wilhelm and the justification here in the States was always about saving energy, not the farmers or anything else.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I got up at 5, it's now 7:30 and I'm exhausted.
> 
> I hate the time change. The hour back messes me up even more than the taking of an hour.


I've had some days like that since the time change too. Right now it's not even 4:30 p.m. and I am out of gas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except in the real world we all live in, it doesn't. Especially now that we work longer hours, more days and the buildings have become more energy efficient.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've had some days like that since the time change too. Right now it's not even 4:30 p.m. and I am out of gas.


You, me, my friend in OK. She's having trouble following simple instructions. I'm staying away from anything I don't know for now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I got up at 5, it's now 7:30 and I'm exhausted.
> 
> I hate the time change. The hour back messes me up even more than the taking of an hour.


Ugh, hate that! Happened to me yesterday. I, also, suffer from insomnia. Most days I get a 1-2 hr nap (afternoon or eve) and about 4 hrs a night if I'm lucky! That's a normal day for me. Not healthy but can't really change it just now. I have noticed the older I get the harder it is to stay asleep, and then I wake up so much faster (tho not all the way, but enough to be stuck awake!) it stinks. I'm with you.

Time change is stupid. Agreed. They made it mess up my atomic clock when they moved it. Then the button broke so I can't adjust for it using time zones so it's just wrong 95% of the year.  Cause it DOES automatically change, but earlier than it should, and later in spring, so then it is ok! So stupid. Don't ask me why we haven't gotten a new one....


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

As we get older, uninterrupted sleep gets more elusive. I hate it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The thing I struggle with more often than the waking through the night is the actually going to sleep in the first place. I was up until midnight again last night. Way past my bedtime.

Got up this morning feeling really guilty because I was a half hour late letting the Guineas out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, I hear you!


----------

